# What is the most performance I can get out of an i7-7700hq and a gtx 1070 mobile? How about ram too?



## Andalusian (Oct 29, 2018)

I know most people here use throttle stop to undervolt, and overclock, but to my understanding, this is a locked CPU, so what are my options? Looking at passmark scores for this cpu, they range from 8000 to 10000, and userbenchmark ratings and scores are equally spread out. So how then do I get what these users are getting?  The program SetFSB is my guess.

For lack of not wanting to go through alot of msi afterburner videos, can anyone help me with that part? I already did the conductonaut repaste, and for whatever reason I am scared to mess with this. my Superposition bench Average in 1080P extreme for this gpu is 3324. High score is 3771. https://benchmark.unigine.com/leaderboards/superposition/1.0/1080p-extreme/single-gpu/page-19 so what am I missing to get the gpu to that?

Around 100% cpu and gpu utilization, the gpu will crack 81c, and the cpu 86c before a higher fan setting kicks in and lowers the temperatures. In the most demanding games and mmos it averages in the low 70s.

Yes yes, ram performance doesnt make a large impact, but having it set to higher performance could only help and not hurt. So thaiphoon burner for this one, yes? The mech-15 doesnt have XMP, so would using the 16 usd personal license enable that somehow? Sticks are 16GB x 2 hyperX impact 2666mhz(15-17-17)

Mech-15hs


----------



## therealmeep (Oct 29, 2018)

Andalusian said:


> I know most people here use throttle stop to undervolt, and overclock, but to my understanding, this is a locked CPU, so what are my options? Looking at passmark scores for this cpu, they range from 8000 to 10000, and userbenchmark ratings and scores are equally spread out. So how then do I get what these users are getting?  The program SetFSB is my guess.
> 
> For lack of not wanting to go through alot of msi afterburner videos, can anyone help me with that part? I already did the conductonaut repaste, and for whatever reason I am scared to mess with this.
> 
> ...


Enabling xmp should not be something that can be enabled by anything short of a separate bios. As for CPU overclocking, if you download intel XTU often times with locked CPUs there are multipliers that the CPU is not running at that you can tell it to run at (for example my 4720HQ runs at 3.1 GHz but in XTU i can tell it to run at 3.4) the chip is still locked, meaning you can't tell it to run at a custom multiplier, I have done this with 3 or 4 laptops and 2 desktops. For your gpu, if you overclock the VRAM you may be able to get some extra performance out of it without tampering too much with temperatures (did this with my 960m)


----------



## Vayra86 (Oct 29, 2018)

If your temps are good, don't touch it IMO. Its easy to break an OEM device with the silliest things.

And there WILL be a time when your temps won't be as good. That's the moment you should start worrying, its probably also the moment you've lost warranty


----------



## king of swag187 (Oct 29, 2018)

Depends on the laptop, if it had somewhat decent cooling you can turbo bin OC the i7 and OC the 1070 pretty far, laptop 1070's we're binned better than desktops. If not, undervolt and remain at stock


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 29, 2018)

Plugging it in will give you that.

It all depends on your ambient temperature and how thin the laptop is if it's thin it's going to lack serious cooling.


----------



## John Naylor (Oct 29, 2018)

Answer here .... will require a bit of scrolling to get to the game benchmarks.

https://www.notebookcheck.net/Mobile-NVIDIA-GeForce-GTX-1070-Laptop.169549.0.html

I have never found "undervolting" necessary... no issues even using Furmark if you have a lappie built for gaming



Vayra86 said:


> And there WILL be a time when your temps won't be as good. That's the moment you should start worrying, its probably also the moment you've lost warranty



Too late  ... lost that when opened the back to change TIM.


----------



## unclewebb (Oct 29, 2018)

therealmeep said:


> for example my 4720HQ runs at 3.1 GHz but in XTU i can tell it to run at 3.4


The mobile 4th Gen CPUs supported a feature called limited overclocking.  That feature is not available in the 7700HQ.

These are the limits depending on how many cores are active.

```
3800 MHz (1 core)
3600 MHz (2 cores)
3400 MHz (3 or 4 cores)
```

Long term, the 7700HQ will generally be limited to its 45 Watt TDP rating.  Undervolting can help the CPU stay under that limit so it can run at its full Intel rated speed.  Very few laptops support SetFSB and even if they do, the difference will only be 1% or 2%.


----------



## king of swag187 (Oct 29, 2018)

John Naylor said:


> Answer here .... will require a bit of scrolling to get to the game benchmarks.
> 
> https://www.notebookcheck.net/Mobile-NVIDIA-GeForce-GTX-1070-Laptop.169549.0.html
> 
> ...


Depends mainly on the laptop, something like a Aorus would require no undervolting as it has proper cooling, but something like a smaller HP Omen or Alienwae would definitely require it to maintain clocks and temps


----------



## Andalusian (Oct 30, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> Plugging it in will give you that.
> 
> It all depends on your ambient temperature and how thin the laptop is if it's thin it's going to lack serious cooling.



Its basically a fattop. Cooling is excellent, and as I said in the post, if I run 100% cpu and gpu utilization for an extended period, it then goes over 80, but thats only under special cad like conditions, and stock fan settings. Maximum fan settings did lower that number, but I do not recall exactly, other then maybe 5c. I ran 3 AAA titles at once with 4k streaming, and it never went past the high 70s, but hovered in the 75c range with all stock settings. In those conditions, If I downclock the cpu, then the gpu wont usually go past 70c even.



king of swag187 said:


> Depends on the laptop, if it had somewhat decent cooling you can turbo bin OC the i7 and OC the 1070 pretty far, laptop 1070's we're binned better than desktops. If not, undervolt and remain at stock



I assume afterburner for the 1070, but any particular method of getting the most performance out of it ? Laptop dies are binned higher, so I am at an advantage there.

How would you overclock the 7700hq? Cooling is excellent for both by the way.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 30, 2018)

Throttlestop, afterburner.

Fattop huh? Is it like a Dell Inspiron XPS Gen1?


----------



## king of swag187 (Oct 30, 2018)

Andalusian said:


> Its basically a fattop. Cooling is excellent, and as I said in the post, if I run 100% cpu and gpu utilization for an extended period, it then goes over 80, but thats only under special cad like conditions, and stock fan settings. Maximum fan settings did lower that number, but I do not recall exactly, other then maybe 5c. I ran 3 AAA titles at once with 4k streaming, and it never went past the high 70s, but hovered in the 75c range with all stock settings. In those conditions, If I downclock the cpu, then the gpu wont usually go past 70c even.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whatever GPU OC utility you use, and throttlestop/XTU for the CPU


----------

